# Oberon Website



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going through the Oberon website. It is a good website but I found something lacking and I want opinion of fellow forum members on it.

i would highly recommend the owners of Oberon ( in case they ever visit this forum) to display each and every Kindle cover they are producing in EVERY POSSIBLE color at their website on one single page or a maximum of 2 pages to enable a quick selection by newbies.

Some of the covers look magnificent in the "non-default colors" and its a pity that its so difficult sighting the covers in the non-default colors.

I was going through another link on this forum where some of the members have displayed their Oberon in non-default colors and it was a great viewing.

Hopefully , the owners of Oberon could take a cue from here and expand the display of the Oberon Kindles at their website, and make it easier to navigate through all the designs/colors.

i am eager to hear the opinion of other members on this, whether they agree or disagree.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We've always wanted this and I think it's the main reason you do see a thread like that on the boards here.  But... that's almost smarter for them.  By the necessity of sharing our covers with each other so people can see the different colors, they've created a lot of advertising on a site trafficked by a lot of Kindlers.  The only reason I have my Oberon is from seeing the pictures in the thread on this site.  So they could just be playing it smart and continuing the trend.  It's almost like a cult following now around here.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

"It's almost like cult following now around here."

Haha. I couldn't agree more. I love the way you phrased it because it's so true - in a good way of course.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Captain, welcome. Glad to have you here.

As the others have said, we have lots and lots of Oberon pictures here. One member is working to create a new thread that will just be pictures and consolidate them all in one place. Yes, we are probably doing some work that Oberon should be doing themselves at their website but, hey, it's all with good intentions and we like showing off our cases and covers. So I'd say it's win-win all around.

BTW, the Oberon folks are members here and drop in occasionally.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are working on that but it has to do with the web developers.. we have had the conversation many times..

I did talk to Don about this and its just really difficult to picture every single one in every single color..the colors are sometimes in the journals.. they are working on making changes.

The thread is a good idea but the problem with that is some lighting or cameras are different and Oberon has had a situation where someone ordered based on someones pictures and were unhappy because the color was different so take that into account.


Oberon is a very small company.. less then 10 employees total and so all hands are busy.  they have a guy who does this but I do know they are working on updating and changing a few things.  This suggestion has been made, they are aware of it.. I was just glad when they took the suggestion to add paypal.  There will be new covers and buttons up on Friday.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> The thread is a good idea but the problem with that is some lighting or cameras are different and Oberon has had a situation where someone ordered based on someones pictures and were unhappy because the color was different so take that into account.


I thought about that... but, then again, there are differences in shade even within the same color (just take a look at the purple covers!), so I think that providing a wide range of photos -- showing that your Oberon cover _could_ be as dark as this person's or as light as that person's -- is about as "fair" as you're going to get.

Someone may have been upset that their cover didn't match another individual's photo, but I seriously doubt the same thing hasn't happened with Oberon's own product images on their website. It's just the nature of the material. I know that my Hokusai Wave cover doesn't look much like the picture on their site, for instance; it's a far deeper blue in person than what's pictured at oberondesign.com. If I hadn't seen other photos here at KindleBoards to prepare me for the chance that my cover may look darker than the Oberon photo, I might've been disappointed with it.

By being able to view as many photographic examples as possible, potential customers should (hopefully!) be better-informed as to the variations in color they may encounter with Oberon's unique leather items, and they also get an opportunity to see products in colors that don't yet have official photos.

Good to know that Oberon is working on a solution themselves, though!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I totally agree with that, the problem came up when someone complained because the images didn't look the same.. on here I find many times I see more detail with the larger photos which is a good thing.. I just think they need to keep it in mind when they order.. dye lots tend to differ.. I have even had that with Medge.. because computer monitors are different or the photos, lights.. etc.. its hard to get a perfect idea on something.. I think thats where people sometimes get upset.  

I did talk to Don about this today and he said the task would be unreal at this point.. its just way too many images and colors per image to list.. at one point they had a "swatch" online but could not get the color to look right either... so I think doing it here is great but people need to be aware dye lots can vary


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I totally agree with that, the problem came up when someone complained because the images didn't look the same.. on here I find many times I see more detail with the larger photos which is a good thing.. I just think they need to keep it in mind when they order.. dye lots tend to differ.. I have even had that with Medge.. because computer monitors are different or the photos, lights.. etc.. its hard to get a perfect idea on something.. I think thats where people sometimes get upset.
> 
> I did talk to Don about this today and he said the task would be unreal at this point.. its just way too many images and colors per image to list.. at one point they had a "swatch" online but could not get the color to look right either... so I think doing it here is great but people need to be aware dye lots can vary


That's why it's a good thing Oberon has that handy "Leather Color Disclaimer" on their website! 

As for the photo thread, I think it'll help illustrate the differences in individual items quite nicely. Even with a large variety of equipment and environments (which is mentioned in the introductory post), it's pretty obvious when you look at all the photos together that the leather colors may vary. I'm hoping that helps drive home the point that your Oberon cover may not look just like your neighbor's!

Thanks again for talking to Don! If he wants someone to photograph Kindle covers, I've got some free time--well, as long as he doesn't mind any first-generation Kindle covers getting "lost in the mail" on the way back to California.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL Jess.. I will pass that along..


----------



## Janelmc (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you think Oberon has stopped making new K1 covers in favor of K2 and Dx? I'm still saving for my K1 cover.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Possibly. It would make business sense, since the K1's are no longer being made and it takes time and money to make new designs. I am sure they will keep their current selections available until their is no longer a demand for them.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually they are going to do the new designs in the K1, I posted that in another link today, which is good news for the owners of the K1


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Possibly. It would make business sense, since the K1's are no longer being made and it takes time and money to make new designs. I am sure they will keep their current selections available until their is no longer a demand for them.


I believe the same design plates are used to create both K1 and K2 covers, meaning that no extra money is being spent to make new designs for the K1. As for the time it takes, Oberon states on their website that their items are made "to order," so it's not like they're spending a lot of time putting together K1 covers that may not be sold: they make each one as the orders come in. The differences between the K1 and K2 covers seem to be minimal, as well; I can't say for certain, but I doubt it takes longer to make a K1 cover than it does to make one for the K2.

That's why the possibility that Oberon would continue updating the K2's catalog while abandoning the K1's _didn't_ make business sense to me -- so I'm really glad to hear that they'll be producing K1 covers in the new designs/colors!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad I could be wrong! It is good to know they will continue to expand the offerings for the K1.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Glad I could be wrong! It is good to know they will continue to expand the offerings for the K1.


Tell me about it! I did a little happy dance in my seat.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jess

I made a POINT to hunt out your last post to tell you. I knew you would be thrilled


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Jess
> 
> I made a POINT to hunt out your last post to tell you. I knew you would be thrilled


And you were absolutely right!  Thank you so much! The past couple of days have been kind of cruddy and I've been a little down in the dumps, but this news definitely helped cheer me up. 

I have ooonnnee more question: a post of akjak's pointed out that Three Graces is gone from the Kindle covers line-up. Has this design been retired as a Kindle cover? I just wanted to know so I can decide on where to "file" it in the Oberon photo thread.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Janelmc said:


> Do you think Oberon has stopped making new K1 covers in favor of K2 and Dx? I'm still saving for my K1 cover.


No. I just got mine last week, and on another recent thread there is news that some of the new colors/designs that are being done for K2 will also be available for K1 (later this week!)

Marti


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so excited to see all the new website and covers on friday.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jess

yes three graces is no longer being made into a Kindle cover.  If there is ANY change to the friday updates I will let you know.. .right now everything is on go for Friday  Also be aware Fairy and Raven are on the bubble as well.. just not enough sales to justify them being made.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I emailed Becca and she said they may add one other design besides Gingko and Hummingbird in July as well.  But they aren't sure yet. I was asking if they would add Da Vinci as a k cover.  Sad to say she said not right now.  They need to check out how popular it would be.  




Edited to change the release date to July.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Jess
> 
> yes three graces is no longer being made into a Kindle cover. If there is ANY change to the friday updates I will let you know.. .right now everything is on go for Friday  Also be aware Fairy and Raven are on the bubble as well.. just not enough sales to justify them being made.


Phew I'm so glad I won my Three Graces cover before they were discontinued.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are working on some new things down the road.. closer to the holidays but not ready yet... and it may not even be ready this  year... so its nice to see all the new things comming


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Janelmc said:


> Do you think Oberon has stopped making new K1 covers in favor of K2 and Dx? I'm still saving for my K1 cover.


Keep saving, i dont see them getting rid of them that quickly


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

No, the NEW covers and colors will also cover the K1... you will be fine, there are NO plans to discontinue the K1 in fact there are going to be additions to the K1 and the K2 on Friday and the DX in a few weeks.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Jess
> 
> yes three graces is no longer being made into a Kindle cover. If there is ANY change to the friday updates I will let you know.. .right now everything is on go for Friday  Also be aware Fairy and Raven are on the bubble as well.. just not enough sales to justify them being made.


Thanks for letting us know, Patrizia!  I'm sorry to hear that those designs won't be available as Kindle covers anymore, but I'm excited to see what else Oberon comes up with. I'll note that Three Graces, Raven, and Fairy are retired when I add them to the giant Oberon photo thread. I guess everyone who bought one of those designs now has a collector's item!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

> yes three graces is no longer being made into a Kindle cover. If there is ANY change to the friday updates I will let you know.. .right now everything is on go for Friday Smiley Also be aware Fairy and Raven are on the bubble as well.. just not enough sales to justify them being made.


I noticed that Fairy is gone now  It was the cover that originally drew me to Oberon. But then I put it off when I saw that they had made the design smaller on the front (unlike the journal) and then ROH came out and I was smitten. Sad to see it go tho...


----------

